# Pay Rise Stuff on TV



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I dont understand the outcrys on the news, repeatedly over the massive pay-rises small numbers of people are getting in this country. They went mad at Tony Blair getting an above-inflation pay-rise, & they are now going mad over some judge-type bloke. Yes he got 12% as opposed to teachers 2.5%, but he is one person. His increase cost 22k. To increase teachers' wages by 2.5% will cost millions. I fail to see why the news, who should not apply bias to stories fail to mention this...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

The Lord Chancellor refused his pay rise....


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Just read that as I was typing it in.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

If he does not want it I'll have it.....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The firemen are protesting for better pay increases and these people award themselves huge increases! Why should they get 12% when the rest get 2%?

They should set the example...they are all civil servants, senior or not senior, doesn't matter.

After all this Lord kiss my arse is earing 180k a year!! Why does he need more so much more this year than last year...what more work does he have to do?

It is a fairness issue that the leaders must said an example.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> If he does not want it I'll have it..... Â


and upgrade to a 225?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

bitch


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> bitch


Meow! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

why a lowly 225 like yours Brett...a V6 will be better I guess!! ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> why a lowly 225 like yours Brett...a V6 will be better I guess!! Â ;D


Whatever.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)




----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Come the revolution Â  Â It's not far away....sick of paying out more and getting less back in return for it while these bastards get more and more Â spending OUR money like fools. Â


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Lord Irvine isn't even a proper judge - he's just a cronie friend of Blair's. And his views on burglars (ie agreeing with Lord Woolf that first time offenders shouldn't be jailed) when he lives in a fortress was completely taking the piss.

The fact is, whether or not you agree with a glorified civil servant getting Â£180,000 or whatever, it was completely insensitive to approve it the same time as giving teachers a 2% rise.

What really pisses me off, is that he has decided to "put it on hold pending a review". What the fuck does that mean? It means that it will be quietly hushed up until we've all forgotton about it, and then quickly reinstated when something else is happening, such as war in Iraq. What pisses me off even more, is that they only put it on hold because of the press making such a big deal of it. That is the wrong reason - they should have put it on hold because it is wrong. Wankers.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> The fact is, whether or not you agree with a glorified civil servant getting Â£180,000 or whatever, it was completely insensitive to approve it the same time as giving teachers a 2% rise.


Thats my point exactly. Giving him a 22k payrise seems scandalous, but he is one. I dont know how many teachers there are, but even giving them a 1% payrise will cost many times more money than giving him a large payrise. It is relatively easy to find 22k, but to find several million is much harder. It is the same with the firemen, & Blair getting a big payrise. They used this to try & get support, but it is unfair.

The coverage of the news is sensationalist & biased. They do not explain this to people, nor do they explain this in an unbiased way. However, they think nothing of showing extremist people, opposing a war, giving an <relatively more so> unbiased persepective.


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

point of fact...

Before us "Nurses" get our pay rise, we have to undergo "competencies" (steady on vlastan!).....and yes i pass/exceed mine.....EVERYTIME :-*

what these tend to do is lump you with even more "expectations" that you have to achieve in the next 12months in order to justify this increment.(all......Â£350 of it in some cases)

now i just honestly hope that he too has to perform competencies AND increase his productivity.....as a fellow public servant....to justify his fat wallet.

there are only sooo many hours in a day, and if one is working to ones full capacity already....how do you squeeze that Xtra bit in :-/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Before us "Nurses" get our pay rise, we have to undergo "competencies" (steady on vlastan!).....and yes i pass/exceed mine.....EVERYTIME :-*


Never had a single doubt about you Nicky!! ;D


----------

